# Automatikbetrieb



## luke89 (12 Mai 2009)

Welche Art Taster verwende ich für Stopp, Start, Reset?

Stopp -- Öffner oder?
und Start Reset -- Schliesser oder?


----------



## Mike369 (12 Mai 2009)

Start schließer würd ich ma sagen und reset ist ja im Not_aus mit dabei, da brauchst du nur den Eingang von dem Not_Aus relais


----------



## Gerri (12 Mai 2009)

luke89 schrieb:


> Welche Art Taster verwende ich für Stopp, Start, Reset?
> 
> Stopp -- Öffner oder?
> und Start Reset -- Schliesser oder?


 

Genau so macht es Sinn!


----------



## Werner54 (12 Mai 2009)

Was tut die Steuerung, wenn alle Eingänge FALSE sind?  Soll die Maschine dann anhalten, weitermachen oder starten?


----------



## Dumbledore (12 Mai 2009)

luke89 schrieb:


> Stopp -- Öffner und Start Reset -- Schliesser


Ich denke dass diese Art der Verschaltung - die wirklich immer noch üblich ist - aus der alten Art stammt wie die Schütz-Selbsthaltung verschaltet wurde. Für eine SPS wären Schliesser überall ausreichend und eigentlich auch sinnvoll, denn ich jedenfalls will normalerweise Signalzustand = Signalnamen haben, also "Stop" = 1 --> führt zum Stop (so wie "Start" = 1 --> führt zum Start usw. usf.). Wenn ich wirklich die Anlage stoppen muss obwohl z.B. der Taster gestorben ist so kann ich ja Not-Halt drücken - dieser Taster muss natürlich über Öffner abgefragt werden.

Probleme mit den Öffnern bekommt man nämlich spätestens dann, wenn die Anlage über Bildschirm oder andere Panels bedient wird. Da sind "Öffner" dann wirklich sinnfrei (falls überhaupt so realisierbar).

Das Argument der Drahtbruchsicherheit ist bei Tastern in einem Schrank wohl weniger sinnvoll. In meinen Anlagen plane ich das nur bei Endschaltern usw. (also Vorortgeräten) deren Kabel z.B. abreissen kann, oder die sonst eines plötzlichen Todes sterben können. Dann muss die Anlage sich jeweils "sicher" verhalten. Bestes Beispiel: die Endlagenschalter an einem Ventilantrieb. Wenn davon einer ausfällt muss die Bewegung in diese Richtung sofort stoppen. Das wird durch Einsatz eines "Öffners" als Endschalter erreicht.

Gruss Michael aka Dumbledore


----------



## rumpelix (12 Mai 2009)

Ich denke mal das macht jeder wie er will, wenn ich etwas plane dann sind alle sachen die etwas abschalten öffner ( zb. austaster,status eines motorschutzschalters, luftdrucküberwachung, usw. ) alles andere sind schließer ( eintaster, reset, usw. )


----------



## Feldmann (12 Mai 2009)

Moin,

ich sehe das ähnlich wie Dumbledore. Bei Motorschutzschalter, Sicherungen, Notaus und allen anderen Dingen, bei denen es darauf ankommt, zu wissen, wann diese Bauteile kaputt gehen, ist es sehr wichtig die Drahtbruchsicherheit abzufragen. Das bedeutet, ein Motorschutzschalter gibt mir durchgehend eine '1' in meine Steuerung. so erkenne ich, wenn er auslöst oder wenn er kaputt ist. ein drahtbruch halt.

In ein Panel so eine "Drahtbruchsicherheit" einzubauen halte ich eher für kompliziert für die Leute, die das nicht erstellt haben.

Also: Hardware JA, Software NEIN

Munter bleiben...


----------



## Question_mark (12 Mai 2009)

*SPS Kamikaze ?*

Hallo,



			
				Dumbledore schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke dass diese Art der Verschaltung - die wirklich immer noch üblich ist - aus der alten Art stammt wie die Schütz-Selbsthaltung verschaltet wurde. Für eine SPS wären Schliesser überall ausreichend und eigentlich auch sinnvoll, denn ich jedenfalls will normalerweise Signalzustand = Signalnamen haben, also "Stop" = 1 --> führt zum Stop (so wie "Start" = 1 --> führt zum Start usw. usf.). Wenn ich wirklich die Anlage stoppen muss obwohl z.B. der Taster gestorben ist so kann ich ja Not-Halt drücken - dieser Taster muss natürlich über Öffner abgefragt werden.



Ist ja schon mal schön, dass Du wenigstens den Not-Aus Rastschalter drahtbruchsicher machst ...
Hoffentlich schaltest Du damit auch wenigstens hardwaremässig ab und nicht nur über die SPS ???

Noch weniger kann ich begreifen, dass Du solche unsicheren Schaltungen nur wegen der Bequemlichkeit bei der Symboltabelle anwendest. Es gibt da nämlich eine Kommentarzeile, in der kann man z.B. vermerken :

"0" = Antrieb ausschalten

Sorry, aber Deine Argumentation kann ich nicht gelten lassen und halte diese sogar teilweise für gefährlich.
Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden ?



			
				Dumbledore schrieb:
			
		

> Not-Halt drücken - dieser Taster


Ist doch wohl nicht Dein Ernst, oder ???

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2009)

Also grundsätzlich bin ich auch der Auffassung das wenn schon Start/Stoptaster,
dann muss der Stopptaster ein Öffner sein, genauso wie der Starttaster ein Schließer zu sein hat.

Not-Halt etc. ist ja ohnehin noch sehr viel mehr zu beachten als Öffner etc.,
bzw. darf dessen Rückmeldeart auf die SPS ohnehin *NIE* die Sicherheit gefährden.

Ob man jetzt eine Rückmeldung eines Motorschutzschalters unbedingt mit 1-Signal bei Gut machen muss,
ist jetzt auch relativ strittig.
In 99% der Fällen, die ich bisher ausführte und sah, hatten die Hilfskontakte 1Ö/1S, wovon der Schließer "nur" die Schützansteuerung unterbrach,
der Öffner hingegen als Rückmeldekontakt dient.

Zu Drahtbruchsicherheit beim Panel:
Was würde euch daran hindern, z.B. um bei Siemens-Namen zu bleiben einen Bereichszeiger "Koordinierung" (hoffe der heißt so) zu verwenden,
damit würde ich dann den kompletten Kommunikationszweig des Panels kontrollieren können ... denkt mal drüber nach.
Andere Hersteller bieten sicher andere aber im Endeffekt ähnliche Möglichkeiten ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mike369 (13 Mai 2009)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Ich denke dass diese Art der Verschaltung - die wirklich immer noch üblich ist - aus der alten Art stammt wie die Schütz-Selbsthaltung verschaltet wurde. Für eine SPS wären Schliesser überall ausreichend und eigentlich auch sinnvoll, denn ich jedenfalls will normalerweise Signalzustand = Signalnamen haben, also "Stop" = 1 --> führt zum Stop (so wie "Start" = 1 --> führt zum Start usw. usf.). Wenn ich wirklich die Anlage stoppen muss obwohl z.B. der Taster gestorben ist so kann ich ja Not-Halt drücken - dieser Taster muss natürlich über Öffner abgefragt werden.
> 
> Probleme mit den Öffnern bekommt man nämlich spätestens dann, wenn die Anlage über Bildschirm oder andere Panels bedient wird. Da sind "Öffner" dann wirklich sinnfrei (falls überhaupt so realisierbar).
> 
> ...


 
Und was machst du wenn keiner da ist um den Not-Aus bzw. Not-Halt zu drücken...zumindest bei mir in der automatisierung wär das ziemlich gefährlich


----------



## MSB (13 Mai 2009)

Mike369 schrieb:


> Und was machst du wenn keiner da ist um den Not-Aus bzw. Not-Halt zu drücken...zumindest bei mir in der automatisierung wär das ziemlich gefährlich



Dann ist es aber auch schon wurscht, ob ein Stop-Taster als Öffner oder sonstwie ausgeführt ist ...
Also insofern geht der Post voll am Thema vorbei ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mike369 (13 Mai 2009)

Na ja aber mich wunderts das das noch niemandem aufgefallen ist beim Kunden das das ziemlich gefährlich ist


----------



## Dumbledore (13 Mai 2009)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Deine Argumentation kann ich nicht gelten lassen und halte diese sogar teilweise für gefährlich.


Nu mal immer schön langsam ... du solltest mal überlegen wen du hier wie anmachst. Ich habe wenigstens die Berufserfahrung auf meiner Seite, und ich darf es mir als Ing. sogar erlauben, mal ein wenig querzudenken 

Ich bleibe dabei, dass normale Stop-Taster (und darum ging es hier) nicht als Öffner ausgeführt werden müssen, besonders dann nicht, wenn sie in eine SPS gehen. Ich gab zu bedenken, dass es auch Sinn machen KANN, alle Signale (möglichst) als "1" auszuführen - dies würde die Lesbarkeit vieler Programme verbessern. Und eine zusätzliche Sicherheit bei Ausführung als Öffner ist mir nicht ersichtlich.

Und ja, ich weiß was ein Not-Halt-Taster samt zugehörigem Sicherheitsrelais ist. Da an jede Bedienstelle auch ein Betätiger für Not-Halt gehört, hat der Benutzer also immer noch diese Option - im Fehlerfalle eben. Dies auch an mike369 - es ging doch darum, ob der Stop-Taster drahtbruchsicher sein soll. Wenn der Antrieb (etc.) bei Betätigung des Tasters nicht stoppt, dann ist doch jemand da der Not-Halt drücken kann. Es sei denn, dein Taster wird von einem Roboter bedient 

Es wäre nett wenn solche Antworten etwas weniger provokativ geschrieben würden. Alternativ könnte man seine Vorwürfe mal belegen, evtl. sogar mit Nennung entsprechender Normen. 

Gruß Michael (Ing.grad seit 1980) aka Dumbledore


----------



## Dumbledore (13 Mai 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Also grundsätzlich bin ich auch der Auffassung das wenn schon Start/Stoptaster, dann muss der Stopptaster ein Öffner sein, genauso wie der Starttaster ein Schließer zu sein hat.


Und genau dieses MUSS stelle ich eben in Frage. Es KANN ein Öffner sein - aber wieso MUSS es einer sein? Ein Stop-Taster ist normalerweise nicht sicherheitsrelevant, wenn er es wäre (wenn er also eine Sicherheitskategorie nach EN954-1 hat) dann sieht die Welt natürlich ganz anders aus. Aber ich gehe von "normalen" Steuerungen aus, und da ist dem nicht so. Einzelheiten sollte die Gefahrenanalyse beschreiben.



MSB schrieb:


> Not-Halt etc. ist ja ohnehin noch sehr viel mehr zu beachten als Öffner etc., bzw. darf dessen Rückmeldeart auf die SPS ohnehin *NIE* die Sicherheit gefährden.


Wenn ein Not-Halt-Taster in eine "normale" SPS rückgemeldet wird (also nicht in eine Sicherheits-SPS) dann ist diese Rückmeldung ein Signal wie jedes andere auch. Man kann es auswerten, und sollte es natürlich auch (z.B. für Meldungen und als Rücksetzsignal für Kommandos). Das hat aber alles mit Sicherheit nichts zu tun, dafür ist nämlich das Sicherheitsrelais bzw. die Sicherheits-SPS da. Im übrigen sind die *Melde*kontakte normaler Not-Halt-Betätiger immer Schließer (also "1=Not-Aus"), ebenso wie die *Melde*kontakte von Sicherheitsrelais z.B. Pilz PNOZ Öffner sind (auch hier "1=Not-Aus"). 

Gruß Michael (Ing.grad seit 1980) aka Dumbledore


----------



## Proxy (13 Mai 2009)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Und genau dieses MUSS stelle ich eben in Frage. Es KANN ein Öffner sein - aber wieso MUSS es einer sein? Ein Stop-Taster ist normalerweise nicht sicherheitsrelevant, wenn er es wäre (wenn er also eine Sicherheitskategorie nach EN954-1 hat) dann sieht die Welt natürlich ganz anders aus. Aber ich gehe von "normalen" Steuerungen aus, und da ist dem nicht so. Einzelheiten sollte die Gefahrenanalyse beschreiben.
> 
> Wenn ein Not-Halt-Taster in eine "normale" SPS rückgemeldet wird (also nicht in eine Sicherheits-SPS) dann ist diese Rückmeldung ein Signal wie jedes andere auch. Man kann es auswerten, und sollte es natürlich auch (z.B. für Meldungen und als Rücksetzsignal für Kommandos). Das hat aber alles mit Sicherheit nichts zu tun, dafür ist nämlich das Sicherheitsrelais bzw. die Sicherheits-SPS da. Im übrigen sind die *Melde*kontakte normaler Not-Halt-Betätiger immer Schließer (also "1=Not-Aus"), ebenso wie die *Melde*kontakte von Sicherheitsrelais z.B. Pilz PNOZ Öffner sind (auch hier "1=Not-Aus").
> 
> Gruß Michael (Ing.grad seit 1980) aka Dumbledore



Also da muss ich wiedersprechen. Wenn ein Maschinenbediener einen Stopp Knopf drückt dann denkt er die Anlage ist aus. Z.b. Anlage war vorher still gestanden und sie hat sich nicht bewegt. Wenn jetzt die Anlage einfach losläuft wenn z.b. wieder ein Teil vorhanden ist obwohl er Stop gedrückt hat ist das nicht o.k. 

Stopp egal ob auf SPS oder sonst wo hin ist in Öffnertechnik zu verdrahten. Auch wenn der Herr Ingenieur es anders sagt. 

Sonst kannst dus auch beim Not-Aus so verdrahten nur wenn alle Schalter gedrückt sind ist kein Not-Aus nach deiner logik.


----------



## StefanK (13 Mai 2009)

Proxy schrieb:


> Also da muss ich wiedersprechen. Wenn ein Maschinenbediener einen Stopp Knopf drückt dann denkt er die Anlage ist aus. Z.b. Anlage war vorher still gestanden und sie hat sich nicht bewegt. Wenn jetzt die Anlage einfach losläuft wenn z.b. wieder ein Teil vorhanden ist obwohl er Stop gedrückt hat ist das nicht o.k.
> 
> Stopp egal ob auf SPS oder sonst wo hin ist in Öffnertechnik zu verdrahten. Auch wenn der Herr Ingenieur es anders sagt.
> 
> Sonst kannst dus auch beim Not-Aus so verdrahten nur wenn alle Schalter gedrückt sind ist kein Not-Aus nach deiner logik.


 
Sorry aber da kann ich *Dumbledore* nur voll zustimmen!

@Proxy:
...der Maschinenbediener denkt die Anlage ist aus... Was für ein Quatsch, Ich programmiere seit 12 Jahren Maschinen und Anlage und habe noch NIE eine Anlage gehabt, die ihren Betriebszustand nicht angezeigt.

Start/Stop sind ersteinmal reine Softwaresignale, da ist das wirklich egal ob Öffner oder Schließer.

Seit fünf Jahren habe ich Kunden, die lediglich den Not-Aus per Taster quittieren, der Rest läuft über Touchpanel. Muss ich dort auch Öffner benutzen..???*ROFL*


----------



## Proxy (13 Mai 2009)

StefanK schrieb:


> Sorry aber da kann ich *Dumbledore* nur voll zustimmen!
> 
> @Proxy:
> ...der Maschinenbediener denkt die Anlage ist aus... Was für ein Quatsch, Ich programmiere seit 12 Jahren Maschinen und Anlage und habe noch NIE eine Anlage gehabt, die ihren Betriebszustand nicht angezeigt.
> ...



Naja wenn du über den Bus ein Drahtbruch bekommst? Aber da ein Busprotokoll immer ankommt egal ob das Touchpanel betätigt wird oder nicht ist das egal. 

Aber ein Draht kann aus der Schraube gehen vom Schaltkontakt. Wenn jetzt hier ein der Schalter gedrückt wird kommt nichts an. Beim Bus wenn ein Bit "verloren" geht kann es auch noch übertragen werden danke Prüfungen und Fehlerkorrekturen im Protokoll.

Ich stimme zu das es Meldungen gibt was für eine Betriebsart an der Maschine ist, jedoch kenn ich auch Maschinenbediener und die sind nicht immer die Hellsten.

worse case: Die Ampel die Betriebsart anzeigt, ist die Lampe für Auto kaputt. Ausserdem ist die zweite Lampe kaputt jetzt denkt er die Anlage ist aus. Da ja Lampen aus sind. 

Mir ist klar das keine Sicherheit über eine normale SPS gemacht werden darf, aber trotz alle dem sollten Schalter nach wie vor so verdrahten werden das auch immer ein Aus durch ein öffner gemacht wird.

Achso noch was der Satz ist so toll:
"Bin seit 1980 Ingenieur" und "Ich mach das schon seit 15 Jahren" naja ich pinkel auch schon seit 20 jahren gegen den Wind würde aber nicht sagen das das richtig ist *ROFL*. Es kann auch sein das nicht alles mit dem alter begründet werden kann/sollte. (Soll jetzt kein angriff oder ein infragestellen eurer Fähigkeiten sein)


----------



## Pizza (13 Mai 2009)

*Aus-Taster als Schließer/Öffner*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Noch weniger kann ich begreifen, dass Du solche unsicheren Schaltungen nur wegen der Bequemlichkeit bei der Symboltabelle anwendest. Es gibt da nämlich eine Kommentarzeile, in der kann man z.B. vermerken :
> 
> "0" = Antrieb ausschalten


 
*ACK*

Habe auch schon beide Varianten erleben müssen (leider)
Warum sollte ich eine Sicherheit (wenn auch gering) bei einer drahtbruchsicheren Ausführung von Aus-Tastern nicht nutzen ?
Nur aus Bequemlichkeit, oder der Übersicht wegen ?

Stop-Taster (Hardware) und Stop-Tasten am HMI gehen bei mir auf ein Hilfsmerker. Dann stimmt auch die nachfolgende Logik "1--> ausschalten"

Zum Thema Maschinenbediener:
Es traf bei uns zu, daß ausgerechnet der Schließerkontakt der Stop-Taste zu viel Wasser gesehen hat und korrodiert war.
Die Italiener sehen das nicht so streng 

Die gute Frau drückt wie wild auf dem armen Taster rum, schreit laut Hilfe, heult, nix passiert.
Den Notaus-Taster eine handbreit daneben hat sie nicht für voll genommen. "Den hab ich nie nie benutzt" :sb7:

Nun soll es ja auch Leute geben, die ihre Alarme drahtbruchsicher programmieren 

So, und nun macht eure Taster wie ihr wollt.
Aus-Taster als Schließer find ich scheiße!


----------



## Question_mark (13 Mai 2009)

*So einen Quatsch, ist waldy = Dumbledore ??*

Hallo,



			
				Dumbledore schrieb:
			
		

> Nu mal immer schön langsam ... du solltest mal überlegen wen du hier wie anmachst. Ich habe wenigstens die Berufserfahrung auf meiner Seite, und ich darf es mir als Ing. sogar erlauben, mal ein wenig querzudenken



Booaaahh , Du bist ein Ing. ... Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich zutiefst beeindruckt. Mache mal gerade meinen Teppich sauber, dann natürlich der Kniefall..



			
				Dumbledore schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bleibe dabei, dass normale Stop-Taster (und darum ging es hier) nicht als Öffner ausgeführt werden müssen, besonders dann nicht, wenn sie in eine SPS gehen. Ich gab zu bedenken, dass es auch Sinn machen KANN, alle Signale (möglichst) als "1" auszuführen - dies würde die Lesbarkeit vieler Programme verbessern. Und eine zusätzliche Sicherheit bei Ausführung als Öffner ist mir nicht ersichtlich.



Meine Argumente dagegen habe ich schon vorher dargestellt.



			
				Dumbledore schrieb:
			
		

> Da an jede Bedienstelle auch ein Betätiger für Not-Halt gehört, hat der Benutzer also immer noch diese Option - im Fehlerfalle eben.



Dann kann der Anlagenbediener nur hoffen, dass auch ein aufmerksamer Kollege sich als Betätiger des Not-Aus in der Nähe befindet.

Nimm doch einfach den Ohrring aus dem linken Ohrloch, wenn Du so alt bist wie Du behauptest, sollte etwas mehr Vernunft und Erfahrung da sein.

Gruß

Question_mark

 PS : Gruß Michael (Ing.grad seit 1980) aka Dumbledore 

Das kannst Du Dir gerne dahin schieben, wo keine Sonne scheint ..


----------



## PeterEF (14 Mai 2009)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Nu mal immer schön langsam ... du solltest mal überlegen wen du hier wie anmachst. Ich habe wenigstens die Berufserfahrung auf meiner Seite, und ich darf es mir als Ing. sogar erlauben, mal ein wenig querzudenken


Mir als Ing. ist solch Gerede immer eine wenig peinlich....



> Es wäre nett wenn solche Antworten etwas weniger provokativ geschrieben würden. Alternativ könnte man seine Vorwürfe mal belegen, evtl. sogar mit Nennung entsprechender Normen.


 
1. Es gibt sowas wie Allgemeine Regeln der Technik - Du solltest Dich auch als Querdenker daran halten, Drahtbruchsicherheit steht im Lehrplan jeder Hinterhof-Berufsschule.

2. VDE0113/EN 60204-1 fordert bei der Gestaltung von Steuerung die Risikominimierung im Fehlerfall durch z.B. 





> ...Verwendung von erprobten Schaltungstechniken und Bauteilen...


 
Stillsetzen durch Entregung/drahtbruchsicher ist da auch aufgeführt....


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2009)

Dumbledore schrieb:


> Nu mal immer schön langsam ... du solltest mal überlegen wen du hier wie anmachst. Ich habe wenigstens die Berufserfahrung auf meiner Seite, und ich darf es mir als Ing. sogar erlauben, mal ein wenig querzudenken


 
...
ja, ja
der QM hat sein Schülerpraktikum bald beendet und beginnt bald mit seiner Ausbildung.
Obwohl er noch nicht so viel Berufserfahrung hat macht er seine sache doch schon ganz gut, oder..?
Und sonst kann er sich ja bei den alten Hasen hier im Forum erkundigen, die schon ihr Studium beendet haben.
...


----------



## GLT (14 Mai 2009)

Obwohl es als reiner SPS-Eingang egal wäre, bevorzuge ich Aus/Öffner u. Ein/Schliesser.



Je nach SPS entspricht dann die leuchtende LED einem Gut-Zustand,
in den FBs steht mit der 1 ein Teil der Freigabe an (verunde gerne die Startsequenzen),
durchgehende Logik bis in die Visu hoch,
die "normalen" Taster werden gleichartig verdrahtet wie die NOT-AUS-Taster,
Taster und Drehknopfschalter folgen der selben Logik,
die manchmal selten genutzte vor-Ort-Bedienung wird überwacht
und falls doch noch eine Schützkombination bei ist, muß hier auch nicht umgedacht werden
Vlt. nicht besonders innovativ, aber praxisbewährt und gibt die wenigsten Diskussionen mit Schaltschrankbauer/Betriebselektriker.

jm2c


----------



## Gerri (14 Mai 2009)

Pizza schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> 
> So, und nun macht eure Taster wie ihr wollt.
> Aus-Taster als Schließer find ich scheiße!


 

*ACK*

Geht ja nur im Schlimmstenfall um Leben.

Mein Chef programmiert auch seit 20 Jahre und seine Steuerungen sind Mist!!


----------



## Ralle (14 Mai 2009)

Nu haut mal alle nicht durch.
Wenn jemand meint es besser zu wissen ist es die eine Sache, aber unsachlich werden ist unnötig.

Gibt es irgendwo eine Vorschrift, daß bestimmte Eingänge auf die SPS als Öffner ausgeführt werden müssen? Wenn ja, dann ist alles klar, wenn nein, dann kann das jeder machen wie er will, auch wenn es, wie immer, Für und Wider gibt.


----------



## Blackmike (14 Mai 2009)

Stoppende Funktionen (Stop-Taster oder Überwachungseinrichtungen) generell Öffner (Drahtbruch = kein Kontakt = Störung = Stop bzw Startverhinderung)

Startende Funktionen (Ein taster, Quit, Fern-Ein, Auto) als Schließer
(Drahtbruch = kein Kontakt = KEIN Start, Öffner würde ja im fehlerfall die Anlage einschalten.. tse, tse, tse)

Selbstredend Notaus, Nothalt bei einer nicht "F" natürlich in Hardware, nur Meldung an SPS.

In der SPS bilde ich mir am Anfang des zyklus Zustandmerker:

btw: Anlage Start, Anlage Stop, Anlage Störung, diese sind im programm 1 Aktiv

Anlage Stop würde da z.b. so gebildet:
UN E "Stop"
... Weitere verknüpfungen
= M "Anlage Stop"

So läßt sich in der SPS dann mit "logischer" Funktion der Symbolik Programmieren.

Gruß Blackmike


----------



## TommyG (16 Mai 2009)

100% ACK

gerade Fehlersuche und Drahrbruchsicherheit sind bei mit ein KO Argument gegen das Aufmischen von Signalen.

Grenzfälle sind natürlich oft vorhanden. Ist z.B. die Etage beim Aufzug ein aktives Signal, also eine '1' oder eine Begrenzung, also eine '0'?

(ok, Aufzug is doofes Beispiel, is ja alles geregelt...)

Greetz, Tom


----------



## OHGN (16 Mai 2009)

Ralle schrieb:


> .....
> Gibt es irgendwo eine Vorschrift, daß bestimmte Eingänge auf die SPS als Öffner ausgeführt werden müssen?
> ............


Nicht dass ich wüßte,,,,

Trotzdem ist ein Öffner für das Stop-Signal allemal besser als ein Schließer.
Und wer das nicht versteht, sollte sich nochmal den technologischen Ablauf seiner Anlagen-  "Stopp-Funktion" vor Augen halten.


----------

